# Opinion on Aqua Rebell Mikro Basic Eisen  Fertilizer



## SDIESEL77 (3 Apr 2021)

Hi,
Anybody using the Aqua Rebell Mikro Basic Eisen fertilizer?
Do you have good results?
Do you add nitrate/phosphate or not needed?

Thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Apr 2021)

Hi,
    According to the website this is just an iron supplement priced at (gulp) 22 Euros per liter?! Seeing as how this is about 90% water I find it shocking. Yes you'll need to add NPK, although if your tank is low tech then there is no panic. If your tank is CO2 injected then yes, time to panic.

Cheers,


----------



## Zeus. (5 Apr 2021)

add to IFC calculator of next release
and a clone of the product




For £0.43 pence per litre, some slight differences in trace elements concentrations and not sure which Fe chelate they use.


----------



## X3NiTH (5 Apr 2021)

According to Aquasabi it’s using a blend of EDTA, DTPA and HEEDTA for chelation, covering all options for pH conditions so Iron should still be available regardless of the state of the water whether Acid, Neutral or Alkaline, if one chelate breaks down another is there to cover the shortfall.


----------



## Zeus. (5 Apr 2021)

As for Aqua Rebell Macro Basic NPK

A true clone




You can make it cheaper still a litre by using urea salts instead of Potassium Nitrate

Increasing to 'Clives dose (EI levels) it begins to to cost a bit more for a 100Litre tank
Macro



Micro



So about £1 per litre per year for product or £0.05 per litre per Year DIY



X3NiTH said:


> According to Aquasabi it’s using a blend of EDTA, DTPA and HEEDTA for chelation, covering all options for pH conditions so Iron should still be available regardless of the state of the water whether Acid, Neutral or Alkaline, if one chelate breaks down another is there to cover the shortfall.



So it covers all bases, excellent that's a good start and makes up for the relatively high cost for those who cant be bothered to do DIY ferts or amount of ferts they use doesn't justify to effort 

Should be on next update of IFC calculator (which will be some time as just had a update- if anyone needs a clone in the meantime just send a pm )


----------



## SDIESEL77 (5 Apr 2021)

Thx for the very detailed answer.
However, I asked the question as I already bought 5L of this fertilizer.
I've asked the brand to see if they sell an add-on in case I need nitrate phosphate


----------



## Zeus. (5 Apr 2021)

SDIESEL77 said:


> Thx for the very detailed answer.
> However, I asked the question as I already bought 5L of this fertilizer.
> I've asked the brand to see if they sell an add-on in case I need nitrate phosphate


Assuming you don't want to go down the DIY route and based on cost per ppm



I would go for the Basic EI Macro as it packs more NO3 and PO4 for your money, ignore the cost per week as I have set that up for EI dosing levels where the Basic NPK a set at the lowest recommended levels, the cost per ppm is not dose or tank size dependant but weekly cost is. The Basic EI doesn't have much Mg in it but your Basic Iron does and easy enough to drop a few grams of epsom salts in at WC



SDIESEL77 said:


> Thx for the very detailed answer.
> However, I asked the question as I already bought 5L of this fertilizer.
> I've asked the brand to see if they sell an add-on in case I need nitrate phosphate



Thanks for posting as always good to get more commercial ferts added to the IFC Calculator, very easy to add more commercial ferts as long as we have the data analysis of the product or weekly ppms yields for given dose. The hard part of the Calculator was getting it the main part coded. When we add more ferts its all in the hidden sections mainly.


----------

